# West Hijacked Our Rain Clouds, Says Ahmadinejad



## High_Gravity (May 19, 2011)

West Hijacked Our Rain Clouds, Says Ahmadinejad 



> Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said Thursday morning that unnamed western countries are causing droughts in some areas of the world, including Iran.
> 
> Speaking at the inauguration ceremony of the Kamal-e Saleh dam in Shazand, in Irans Central Province, Ahmadinejad said some European countries using special equipment have prevented rain clouds from reaching certain eastern areas including the Persian Islamic state.
> 
> ...



West Hijacked Our Rain Clouds, Says Ahmadinejad - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2011)

Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad Accuses the Europeans of Emptying the Clouds So That Iran Would Have No Rain


it's true.

i personally emptied several clouds which were reserved for iran. today.


----------



## Ropey (May 23, 2011)

Dinner Jacket has sent the nations gay boys to find out where the rain is going.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Dinner Jacket has sent the nations gay boys to find out where the rain is going.



All this talk from Iran about the West being able to stop their rain and that sexy women cause earthquakes shows they are not in the real world, and these guys want nukes too? sheesh.


----------



## Ropey (May 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner Jacket has sent the nations gay boys to find out where the rain is going.
> ...



Inbreeding shows direct effects on emotional character defects. 

Muslim Inbreeding: Impacts on Intelligence, Sanity, Health and SocietyMuslim Inbreeding: Impacts on Intelligence, Sanity, Health and Society



> Muslim Inbreeding: Impacts on intelligence, sanity, health and society





> Massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture during the last 1.400 years may have done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The consequences of intermarriage between first cousins often have serious impact on the offspring&#8217;s intelligence, sanity, health and on their surroundings
> 
> The most famous example of inbreeding is in ancient Egypt, where several Pharaonic dynasties collapsed after a couple of hundred years. In order to keep wealth and power within the family, the Pharaohs often married their own sister or half-sister and after a handful of generations the offspring were mentally and physically unfit to rule.





> *Low intelligence*





> Several studies show that children of consanguineous marriages have lower intelligence than children of non-related parents. Research shows that the IQ is 10-16 points lower in children born from related parents and that abilities related to social behavior develops slower in inbred babies:
> 
> "Effects of parental consanguinity on the cognitive and social behavior of children have been studied among the Ansari Muslims of Bhalgapur, Bihar.



Research:

http://www.new.dli.ernet.in/rawdataupload/upload/insa/INSA_1/20005bbc_407.pdf

Mental Deficiencies Arise From Inbreeding



> The article "Effects of inbreeding on Raven Matrices" concludes that "Indian Muslim school boys, ages 13 to 15 years, whose parents are first cousins, were compared with classmates whose parents are genetically unrelated on the Raven Standard Progressive Matrices, a nonverbal test of intelligence. The inbred group scored significantly lower and had significantly greater variance than the non-inbred group, both on raw scores and on scores statistically adjusted to control for age and socioeconomic status." (Behaviour Genetics, 1984).


"The occurrence of malignancies, congenital abnormalities, mental retardation and physical handicap was significantly higher in offspring of consanguineous than non-consanguineous marriages."



> Another study shows that the risk of having an IQ lower than 70 goes up 400 percent from 1.2 percent in children from normal parents to 6.2 percent in inbred children: "The data indicate that the risk for mental retardation in matings of normal parents increases from 0.012 with random matings to 0.062 for first-cousin parentage." (Proceedings of the National Academy of Science, 1978


The inbred group scored significantly lower and had significantly greater variance than the non-inbred group, both on raw scores and on scores statistically adjusted to control for age and socioeconomic status."

It's clear. Egyptians married brother and sister and within a few hundred years, they did themselves in.  Arabs are doing the same in hundreds of generations of first cousin marriage.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




This inbreed needs to stop, we in the US see the results of it in West Virginia, I couldn't imagine countries full of people like that.


----------



## manifold (May 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Muslim Inbreeding: Impacts on Intelligence, Sanity, Health and SocietyMuslim Inbreeding: Impacts on Intelligence, Sanity, Health and Society



But on the plus side it's easier to convince them that they have 70-odd virgins waiting for them in the afterlife and all they have to do is strap on a bomb and detonate it while screaming "allahu akbar".


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 23, 2011)

They are all here in Oregon.   One is over my apartment as I type


----------



## Toro (May 23, 2011)

I thought Bush controlled the weather?

Maybe he sold his weather-making machine to the Israelis.



PS  $100 says Octlodit believes the OP is true.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 23, 2011)

Actually, the Iranian president my not be too far off the mark with his statement.

The U.S. military has the HAARP project up in Alaska dedicated to weather modification as a weapon.

This video is from the History Channel.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcmMtUb0mh8]YouTube - &#x202a;The Military&#39;s Mystery Machine - Haarp Weather Modification Technology in Alaska&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Tank (May 23, 2011)

Wait till they get a load of what America is working on next:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGLZqDXau98]YouTube - &#x202a;Weather Girls - Its Raining Men&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## signelect (May 23, 2011)

I think that the geography is mixed up, we are painfully dry in Texas I bet the Western States did it.


----------



## nitroz (May 24, 2011)

I'm selling rain clouds.
$5 a cloud.
$15 for 4 clouds.


*amount of rain may vary*


----------



## GHook93 (May 24, 2011)

Or not Octlodit, maybe Sunni!



Toro said:


> I thought Bush controlled the weather?
> 
> Maybe he sold his weather-making machine to the Israelis.
> 
> PS  $100 says Octlodit believes the OP is true.





Sunni Man said:


> Actually, the Iranian president my not be too far off the mark with his statement.
> 
> The U.S. military has the HAARP project up in Alaska dedicated to weather modification as a weapon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2011)

The HAARP weather modification program is ran by the U.S. Army.

 So clearly they are wanting to use it as a weapon of war against enemy nations.


----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The HAARP weather modification program is ran by the U.S. Army.
> 
> So clearly they are wanting to use it as a weapon of war against enemy nations.



And hitting America like crazy while they are doing it?


----------



## nitroz (May 26, 2011)

CRAP!

I need more rain clouds. 
Better go use my awesome magical powers to get some more from Iran.....


----------



## Publius1787 (May 30, 2011)

.........


----------



## daveman (May 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> West Hijacked Our Rain Clouds, Says Ahmadinejad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Holocaust deniers -- this guy is one of _you_.


----------



## logical4u (May 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> West Hijacked Our Rain Clouds, Says Ahmadinejad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Allah is not the Lord of Jacob and David?  That Lord could make it rain and make it stop.  Maybe Allah is showing his displeasure with the ME because they are so sinful and deceitful?


----------



## waltky (May 31, 2011)

Then why is Cuba havin' a drought?...

*Cuba battles against worsening drought*
_30 May 2011 - Cuba is battling the worst drought in 50 years that has lasted for nearly three years._


> Crops have been destroyed and with strict water restrictions in place, farmers are now beginning to lose their livestock.
> 
> The BBC's Michael Voss reports from Havana on how storms earlier this week failed to provide any relief.
> 
> Video BBC News - Cuba battles against worsening drought



See also:

*Worst Drought in 50 Years Threatens Cuba's Already Meager Food Production*
_05/15/11 - This year we have not been able to bathe, even in the first downpour of May. In Havana, the drought has robbed us of this rain that popular tradition associates with good luck. The mangoes hanging from the branches seem to await the coming of a shower to ready themselves for our mouths. The striations in the dirt, the barely flowering buds of the flame trees, and this sticky dust that fills the air will only leave when it begins to pour. Where is the drizzle on the windowpane, the smell of the humidity, the droplets left on the leaves after a storm!_


> But the worst thing is the loneliness of the pipes, the strained trickle that comes from the taps, area residents carrying water in buckets because the aqueduct has almost no reserves left to pump. Faces covered in sweat, stinking shirts, nearly empty clotheslines because the precious liquid is not enough. Don't spend too long in the bathroom! Reinaldo shouts, so that the tank on our balcony won't run dry. Meanwhile, the building's cistern becomes a sad puddle, and the hosepipes hover above its minimal limits.
> 
> And on top of such dryness, is the belief that this year's agricultural output may be worst than last year's, if the rain holds off once and for all. We'll see the headlines in the press saying banana production is down, rice hasn't withstood the drought, and fruit trees have been hit the hardest. And this feeling that there is always something missing for a full plate and that our salaries don't stretch far enough. Whether from poor management, the lack of material incentives for the farmers, or the stubborn rain that, today, obstinately denies us its favors.
> 
> Source


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 31, 2011)

Ahmadinejad been listening to Coast To Coast?


----------

